# Impersonator Pulls Over Off-Duty Florida Deputy



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by local6.com*

A Central Florida man is accused of pretending to be a law enforcement officer and pulling over an off-duty sheriff's deputy, according to a Local 6 News report. 
Authorities said Tony Brest used a Crown Victoria to pull over an Orange County sheriff's deputy in an unmarked vehicle on State Road 408. 
"The individual was trying to get the deputy to pull over, got behind him, got real close and eventually he turned on the lights on top of his car," Orange County sheriff's Deputy Carlos Padilla said. 
"He even motioned for the deputy to pull over," Local 6's Jessica Sanchez said. "But the roles were reversed when the real deputy turned on his lights and confronted Brest, who was later arrested." 
"What if this had not been a deputy?" Padilla asked. "What if this was a citizen who really can't tell the difference between a law enforcement officer or not?" 
Brest in an apparent security guard and the vehicle he drives belongs to a private security company. 
Brest's friends said the incident was just a misunderstanding, claiming Brest thought the deputy was speeding. 
"He's not in the position to enforce any kind of law for that matter," Padilla said. "I think he's going to realize he made a big mistake." 
Brest was arrested on charges of falsely personating a law enforcement officer, according to a police report.

Watch Local 6 News for more on this story.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Don't ya just love it!!!! How timely


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Good God, not another one....


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

Was it LandShark ??????????


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Perfect Timing


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

I believe our boy was the quoted friend who thought is was "just a misunderstanding" as the guy "thought the deputy was speeding."


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

It's only a matter of time before we see more of this in Mass with the sheriffs


----------



## jacenlukesolo (Nov 23, 2006)

I would love for a security guard to pull me over, I would go ballistic on him. Charge him with as many ch. 90 violations as well as impersonating a police officer. I wonder what the registry would do with the guys liscense.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

bout 20 years ago there was a guy running around the nh seacoast pulling people over,mostly women.he used a dashboard strobe. he ended up pulling a off duty hampton officer over...ooops. the guy wore a security guard uniform and a campaign hat and he carried a pistol.


----------

